# Christmas Came Early This Year Thanks to BAL33



## Skydog (Apr 26, 2021)

Brian Austin Lambert and his partner who goes by Mia’s New Pair of Glasses decided to publish material previously only available on their private membership sites on YouTube yesterday and for that I say thank you to them both!

It’s no secret that I am a huge fan, heck, just look at my avatar. Ok some of the material was available on YT for a hot minute in 2018 (before they decided to go private) and for those of us who watched at the time only to see them snatched away from their cheap little non membership paying eyes (i.e. me), it does feel like Christmas is coming a solstice or so early this year. Maybe it’s a sign of things to come, certain electro magnetic plasma changeover events perhaps, maybe not. I for one am grateful for the material and respect any decision the authors of said material make with it. It’s theirs after all.

I know they have their fair share of critics, detractors, copycats, shills and the like. But that stuff is not for me. I was always there for the good stuff. The sweet information / knowledge bombs they were dropping like none other in site - with the exception of SH.of course.

I recently reached out to Brian about a month or so ago, something that I never have never done before and frankly never do in general, period. And Brian was gracious enough to respond to my email in a timely fashion and answer my question. Whether he answered me honestly - I do not know at this point. In any event, I think he told me what I needed to hear. And you know what? Sometimes that’s enough.


​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-06-25 17:33:29Reaction Score: 2




Skydog said:


> Brian Austin Lambert and his partner who goes by Mia’s New Pair of Glasses decided to publish material previously only available on their private membership sites on YouTube yesterday and for that I say thank you to them both!
> 
> It’s no secret that I am a huge fan, heck, just look at my avatar. Ok some of the material was available on YT for a hot minute in 2018 (before they decided to go private) and for those of us who watched at the time only to see them snatched away from their cheap little non membership paying eyes (i.e. me), it does feel like Christmas is coming a solstice or so early this year. Maybe it’s a sign of things to come, certain electro magnetic plasma changeover events perhaps, maybe not. I for one am grateful for the material and respect any decision the authors of said material make with it. It’s theirs after all.
> 
> ...


The model of the world domes is interesting 


The rationale for the 33 parallel being a relatively safe area is very interesting as it tells us where different kinds of catastrophes will happen and why.  He tells us that Atlantis was visible in the sky above us in another domed world.  Yes the ancients use of domes on all important buildings is homage to what those who lived in that era and saw with their own eyes the world above.


----------

